# Sony launches STR-DA5800ES home cinema AV receiver: true 4K output, 9.2 surround sound



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Press Release:

_Get the future sound of cinema

29 August 2012

Enjoy a full 4K resolution viewing experience with the new 9.2 channel STR-DA5800ES home cinema AV receiver
· Experience movies with 9.2 channel surround sound and a next-generation 4K resolution picture
· Sound modes for big screen TV viewing, world-famous concert hall acoustics and more
· Flexible set-up with 9 HDMI® inputs, second room zone and support for high resolution files

Hold on for a thrilling ride
The new STR-DA5800ES home cinema AV receiver brings the future of cinematic viewing straight to your living room. Watch movies in next-generation 4K resolution for an immersive experience, four times the detail of Full HD. With 9.2 channels of surround sound crafted using the latest sonic innovation from Sony, film nights at home will never be the same again.

Tailor sound for movies and music
The STR-DA5800ES is a 9.2 multi-channel amplifier which can power both Front High speakers and Surround Back speakers in addition to standard 5.1 speaker setup, to create a sound field all around you. You'll really hear action crash from every side or a whisper behind your back.

The STR-DA5800ES also features sound modes to optimise audio for whatever you're enjoying. Virtual Front High virtually creates Front High speakers to add　surround effect in the vertical direction. even if none are installed. Movie Height enables you to virtually adjust the height of front speakers and centre speaker to match the image on your large screen TV. You can even re-create acoustics from the world renowned Berlin Philharmonic Hall, Concertgebouw Amsterdam and Musikverein Vienna with Concert Hall mode.

Real picture detail with 4K resolution
The STR-DA5800ES is designed for the latest revolution in cinematic viewing. Upscale your favourite movies to 4K resolution with four times the detail of Full HD. You'll see colour and contrast you've never noticed before. Connect your AV receiver to a 4K resolution TV or projector from Sony and you can add cinematic sound to a ground-breaking picture.

Set up things how you want
Show films in other rooms using a dedicated Zone 2 HDMI® output. Stream movies and music direct from a laptop, tablet, smartphone, iPhone or iPad once STR-DA5800ES is connected to home network. With 9 HDMI® inputs, you can enjoy vast variety of your HD contents whether it's from BluRay/DVD player, Play Station3, or digital TV set top box. With USB terminal especially dedicated to high resolution file, you can also enjoy various format files such as WAV and FLAC 5.1ch, you're free to play music and movies your way.

"The STR-DA5800ES produces the sound quality to match the detail and immersion of the 4K resolution viewing experience," says Naoto Yoshioka, Home Audio Video Senior Product Manager at Sony Europe, "it combines our latest audio innovations for an incredible 9.2 channels of full surround sound plus everything you need to set up your own movie theatre or auditorium at home."_


----------

